# amtrak employment



## superchief

how does one go about becoming a conductor or lounge car attendant? i want to work for amtrak but dont have railroad experience and dont want to be stuck washing dishes in the dining car.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan

Go to the RR retirement board and it shows all RR jobs listed and how to apply and it will take you right to the Amtrak job site.


----------



## Anthony

http://jobs.amtrak.com/


----------



## Cliff H

superchief said:


> how does one go about becoming a conductor or lounge car attendant? i want to work for amtrak but dont have railroad experience and dont want to be stuck washing dishes in the dining car.


I would like a job as well with Amtrak but I need to know how to submit my resume and look at available positions please advise.


----------



## Cliff H

superchief said:


> how does one go about becoming a conductor or lounge car attendant? i want to work for amtrak but dont have railroad experience and dont want to be stuck washing dishes in the dining car.


How about applying for a position as an Amtrak Police Officer I heard they're only excepting Police officers already Commissioned or Mp's from the Military. I'm Prior Service too that served in Desert Storm on board an Amphibious SHip as a Radio Communications Operator do I have a chance I did 4 years from 87 - 91


----------



## had8ley

superchief said:


> how does one go about becoming a conductor or lounge car attendant? i want to work for amtrak but dont have railroad experience and dont want to be stuck washing dishes in the dining car.


Don't worry about washing dishes unless you catch the Empire Builder~ all the plates and cups are disposable.

Silverware is about the only thing left to wash. Just remember that on board crews stay on board for most of or all of a long distance journey wheras the train crew (conductor, engineer, fireman and asst. conductor)change crews about every 6-8 hours. For example if you catch the City of New Orleans as a lounge car attendant you go all the way to Chicago and return the same night after arriving that morning. The trainmen change in Greenwood, MS and the engineer changes in Jackson, MS The reason for the difference in changing points is that the engineer cannot work alone for over 6 hours without a fireman. The train crew returns home the next day; a full day ahead of the on board crew.


----------



## shelly

Hello everyone and Merry Christmas to all. I too am interested in a position for lounge attendant. My question is everyone i look there is no jobs avail. anyone with any idea when job opening will be avail ? i am willing to travel . Please help with any info. thank you


----------



## TimePeace

On a couple of different trips, separated by a few years, a number of train attendants I spoke with told me that they had gotten their job through family connections - an uncle, or parent - who already was employed by Amtrak. On my last trip (LSL/CZ BOS-EMY roundtrip in Nov 08) a nice young woman who had been working for 6 months told me that her understanding was, anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.

Does anyone else have similar stories?

David


----------



## transit54

had8ley said:


> Just remember that on board crews stay on board for most of or all of a long distance journey wheras the train crew (conductor, engineer, fireman and asst. conductor)change crews about every 6-8 hours.


Not to get too OT, but what exactly does a fireman do (in a railroad context)? I'm familiar with the position's origin in the time of steam trains, but I don't see what their responsibilities would be in a modern day setting. Does Amtrak employ firemen (as your post implies)? What trains are they on? I train I ride with most frequency in the Vermonter, and I'm pretty sure that the only four people on board are the conductor, assistant conductor, cafe car attendant and the engineer. But perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight

radsboy said:


> On a couple of different trips, separated by a few years, a number of train attendants I spoke with told me that they had gotten their job through family connections - an uncle, or parent - who already was employed by Amtrak. On my last trip (LSL/CZ BOS-EMY roundtrip in Nov 08) a nice young woman who had been working for 6 months told me that her understanding was, anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.
> Does anyone else have similar stories?
> 
> David



When I hired out with Amtrak, there was none of my family or really close friends who worked for Amtrak. But it probably helped that I had a couple of ticket agents (one of which who I met when I was about 13yo) who I had become well acquainted with a few years prior along with the management experience I had in my current career at the time. With their permission, I had their names listed as references on my resume.

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight

rnizlek said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that on board crews stay on board for most of or all of a long distance journey wheras the train crew (conductor, engineer, fireman and asst. conductor)change crews about every 6-8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to get too OT, but what exactly does a fireman do (in a railroad context)? I'm familiar with the position's origin in the time of steam trains, but I don't see what their responsibilities would be in a modern day setting. Does Amtrak employ firemen (as your post implies)? What trains are they on? I train I ride with most frequency in the Vermonter, and I'm pretty sure that the only four people on board are the conductor, assistant conductor, cafe car attendant and the engineer. But perhaps I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

These days the fireman is known as the assistant engineer, though we still call them the "fireman" in railroad terms. Anymore, Amtrak tries not to have a fireman position on any train unless they can't get out out of it due to certain restrictions involved. They would much rather have just one person up in the locomotive. OTOH, I believe it it safer to have that second set of eyes up on the head end in the cases of passenger service where the conductor and the flagman (assistant conductor) ride in the rear of the train. In freight it really doesn't matter anymore as the engineer, conductor, and brakeman (if they let us have one them) all ride in the locomotive cab.

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Anthony

radsboy said:


> anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.
> Does anyone else have similar stories?
> 
> David



I really don't think this is true. In fact, the Amtrak hiring process emphasizes family connections, seemingly in an effort to make sure that one's family affiliation doesn't result in an unfair hiring process.

As far as lounge attendants go, here in Boston there were four positions posted over the past month. I saw it on jobs.amtrak.com. I think the best strategy is to check that site often and send in a resume...


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Anthony said:


> radsboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.
> Does anyone else have similar stories?
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think this is true. In fact, the Amtrak hiring process emphasizes family connections, seemingly in an effort to make sure that one's family affiliation doesn't result in an unfair hiring process.
> 
> As far as lounge attendants go, here in Boston there were four positions posted over the past month. I saw it on jobs.amtrak.com. I think the best strategy is to check that site often and send in a resume...
Click to expand...

Of course this works best if you live in one of the major hub cities, BOS, NYC, WAS, CHI, ect.


----------



## Windy City LSA

I was a LSA for less than a year. It's more difficult than you can probably imagine. I don't mean to be negative or discouraging...just realistic. I was enamored with the thought of a job on a train. It wasn't so enjoyable. I welcome any job seekers with questions to message me privately. I don't want to bore the regulars with my old stories! 

As for getting the job, I believe I saw an ad at Monster.com or CareerBuilder.com. Can't remember which one. I had no connections to the railroad whatsoever. I followed whatever instructions were given. I believe I mailed in a cover letter and resume. I didn't hear anything for about 2 months or so. Then it was a lengthy process to be accepted for the 4 week classroom training...which you have to "pass" to get the job and move on to a few training trips. It also does help as others have said to live close to a crew base. There were employees who traveled long distances for the job. I trained with a guy who worked out of the Chicago crew base, but lived outside of Pittsburgh! There were plenty of others that did the same. Can't do that on the extra board I don't think...since you have to be available in 2 hours if called upon.


----------



## AlanB

Windy City LSA said:


> I don't want to bore the regulars with my old stories!


I'm not sure that's possible. Short of actually taking trips, most railfans consider reading about other's trips to be the next best thing.


----------



## super engineer

AlanB said:


> Windy City LSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to bore the regulars with my old stories!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's possible. Short of actually taking trips, most railfans consider reading about other's trips to be the next best thing.
Click to expand...

I have been trying to get hired with amtrak for a year now. I was able to get an interview with them this date last year, but was not offered a position. Afterwards I've been applying for whatever positions that I thought I would be qualified for. I have over 9 years experience with a class I railroad,over 3 of those years as a locomotive engineer. I sent resume, after resume, etc . I have not received a call only a few letters saying the positions were canceled. Is there some kind of secret to getting a job with amtrak or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## railiner

When sending in a resume, I wouldn't make any mention in the accompanying cover letter any indication of being a railfan or affiliation with any related organizations. It's unfair, and sad to say, but some hiring officers would not consider such enthusiasm as favorable towards being an employee, as certain stereotype railfans might be too distracted to perform their required duties.


----------



## super engineer

That's crazy because a company should want to hire someone with experience instead of hiring someone with no experience at all. If that's the case, then they have a poor hiring process and needs to be changed.


----------



## AlanB

super engineer said:


> That's crazy because a company should want to hire someone with experience instead of hiring someone with no experience at all. If that's the case, then they have a poor hiring process and needs to be changed.


Well mentioning your experience at other RR's is fine, what he was trying to say was don't mention being a railfan. I note that you never said that you were one, but if you are then I would keep that a secret.


----------



## super engineer

No response, I guess I'll have to figure it out for myself. If anybody else has any suggestions feel free to reply. Don't be scared!


----------



## railiner

AlanB said:


> super engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy because a company should want to hire someone with experience instead of hiring someone with no experience at all. If that's the case, then they have a poor hiring process and needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Well mentioning your experience at other RR's is fine, what he was trying to say was don't mention being a railfan. I note that you never said that you were one, but if you are then I would keep that a secret.
Click to expand...

That's right, having railroad, or other transportation or customer service experience is definetly a plus, while being a "hard-core" enthusiast could be a minus.


----------



## saxman

I've also heard Amtrak will sometimes hire fresh people with no railroad experience at all. Therefore you aren't set in your ways and your previous companies culture and bringing that to your next company. I've never heard that this is actually the case with railroad employees, but heard sometimes this might be the case.


----------



## railiner

saxman66 said:


> I've also heard Amtrak will sometimes hire fresh people with no railroad experience at all. Therefore you aren't set in your ways and your previous companies culture and bringing that to your next company. I've never heard that this is actually the case with railroad employees, but heard sometimes this might be the case.


That's a valid point, also. I wonder if Amtrak's HR department has a general policy on this, or is it just left to the leanings of the local recruiting officers? Maybe it's a little of both, depending on the position being filled......no experience preferred for direct customer service, and high experience preferred for certain skill positions such as electrician, etc.?


----------



## MrFSS

Since they interviewed you once and looked at your original resume, there may be something they saw that made them not be interested in you. We have no way of knowing this for sure, but you have to consider this, too. In this day and age an employer has to be careful what they say to perspective employees and you may never know why they aren't considering you for employment. Just some thoughts.


----------



## rrdude

I was OBS for three and a half years back in the late 70's early 80's. I applies directly out of HS, and didn't hear a thing. (via mail back then, cover letter resume..) Was applying at Chicago Crew Base. Next summer they called, I took the Wolverine, or St. Claire or some such train to Chicago for the interview.

I had read about "foamers" being black-listed, (there are reasons) but wore my "Amtrak-Red Blazer" anyway, along with (uggh, I can't believe I did this) an Amtrak tie.

I interviewed at the old Santa Fe commissary, somewhere south of CUS. I told them I had planned to continue my education in business, and marketing, with a major in transportation. (hard to do back then, except for airline-specific fields)

I distinctly remember John (last name escapes me) asking during the interview, "What do you think the hardest thing about being a dining car waiter is?" I thought for a moment, and came up with some long-winded expectation about "satisfying the customer, even when presented with difficult situations, blah, blah, blah...."

Haha, he said, "No son, the most difficult part of the job for a dining car waiter is KEEPING YOUR BALANCE WITH A TRAY OF FOOD..........." Talk about reality!

Needless to say I was hired. Started out about $8.50 per hour. (As a WAITER!) I never did spend a paycheck that summer, lived totally off tips, on the extra board, taking every train I could outa CUS.

Now, TODAY. How do you get an interview. And THAT's what your GOAL should be, an INTERVIEW. NOT the job. You just need an INTERVIEW. Today it's both harder an easier. Both due to the internet.

By far an away, the SINGLE BEST METHOD ON EARTH TO GET AN INTERVIEW is from your REFERENCES. Since you DID work in the RR industry, go back to EVERY SINGLE person you know who is still in the industry, and ask them, "Hey I'm trying to get an INTERVIEW with Amtrak, who DO YOU KNOW who might be able to help me get an appointment?"

Getting an INTERVIEW has NOTHING to do with what you know, or what your skill set is, (a generalization for sure, but unless specific skills are required-engineer, accountant, nuclear physicist, etc., etc. it's ALL ABOUT YOUR CONNECTIONS.)

Connections come from every walk of life. You'd be shocked who you know, who knows someone else, who knows someone in the industry, who knows someone at Amtrak.

As far as the "RailFan" image goes, I'd DEF keep in on the down low. The train Gods must have smiled at me for getting hired. But over the years I talked to dozens of Amtrak staff, both local and at corporate. And for some strange reason, there still exist an culture of not hiring a "fan". Why. Start another post. I think the active AU'ers could give u enuff reasons to fill a hopper car.

Good luck. Don't give up. And remember. CONTACTS, CONTACTS, CONTACTS.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Since Amtrak has moved to online resumes and applications by email, it has become a bit impersonal-- sometimes I wonder if they want to prove you're tech savvy (or at the very least computer literate).


----------



## Crazee_Ladee

I saw the position open on hotjobs.com. I submitted a resume and application online. I was called about two weeks later for a group interview. During the interview process which was more like an information session they went over the expectations and what you would expect. You then filled out another application, took some tests and depending if you passed the tests you would be called back for a 1 on 1 interview. I have NO connections at all with Amtrak and none of my family members work there. It is my understanding that they do not do a lot of hiring because people do not retire from their positions. They received well over 1000 applications and were only hiring about 20 people so the positions are limited. Good luck and keep looking!!


----------



## AAARGH!

Crazee_Ladee said:


> I saw the position open on hotjobs.com. I submitted a resume and application online. I was called about two weeks later for a group interview. During the interview process which was more like an information session they went over the expectations and what you would expect. You then filled out another application, took some tests and depending if you passed the tests you would be called back for a 1 on 1 interview. I have NO connections at all with Amtrak and none of my family members work there. It is my understanding that they do not do a lot of hiring because people do not retire from their positions. They received well over 1000 applications and were only hiring about 20 people so the positions are limited. Good luck and keep looking!!


What positions were they hiring for?


----------



## Crazee_Ladee

AAARGH! said:


> Crazee_Ladee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the position open on hotjobs.com. I submitted a resume and application online. I was called about two weeks later for a group interview. During the interview process which was more like an information session they went over the expectations and what you would expect. You then filled out another application, took some tests and depending if you passed the tests you would be called back for a 1 on 1 interview. I have NO connections at all with Amtrak and none of my family members work there. It is my understanding that they do not do a lot of hiring because people do not retire from their positions. They received well over 1000 applications and were only hiring about 20 people so the positions are limited. Good luck and keep looking!!
> 
> 
> 
> What positions were they hiring for?
Click to expand...


they were hiring for electricians and maintenance personnel now. They are no longer looking for lsa's.


----------



## guestlsa

that is not really true. yes it might help some but that is not the case. It took me 2 years to get hire by amtrak.



radsboy said:


> On a couple of different trips, separated by a few years, a number of train attendants I spoke with told me that they had gotten their job through family connections - an uncle, or parent - who already was employed by Amtrak. On my last trip (LSL/CZ BOS-EMY roundtrip in Nov 08) a nice young woman who had been working for 6 months told me that her understanding was, anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.
> Does anyone else have similar stories?
> 
> David


----------



## guestlsa

washington dc just hired 15 new lsa class and so did chicago. Trust me.they always looking.



Crazee_Ladee said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazee_Ladee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the position open on hotjobs.com. I submitted a resume and application online. I was called about two weeks later for a group interview. During the interview process which was more like an information session they went over the expectations and what you would expect. You then filled out another application, took some tests and depending if you passed the tests you would be called back for a 1 on 1 interview. I have NO connections at all with Amtrak and none of my family members work there. It is my understanding that they do not do a lot of hiring because people do not retire from their positions. They received well over 1000 applications and were only hiring about 20 people so the positions are limited. Good luck and keep looking!!
> 
> 
> 
> What positions were they hiring for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they were hiring for electricians and maintenance personnel now. They are no longer looking for lsa's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL

radsboy said:


> On a couple of different trips, separated by a few years, a number of train attendants I spoke with told me that they had gotten their job through family connections - an uncle, or parent - who already was employed by Amtrak. On my last trip (LSL/CZ BOS-EMY roundtrip in Nov 08) a nice young woman who had been working for 6 months told me that her understanding was, anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.
> Does anyone else have similar stories?
> 
> David


There is a father and daughter that work together on the Crescent, she's the conductor and he's the engineer.They always work together and usually work MEI-ATL, but I have seen them NOL-MEI, I think they are based in MEI.


----------



## guestlsa

you are correct..............I know several people who are father and son (the dad now works 4 president of amtrak). there is even husband and wife that works on 19/20 but on opposite sides.



Crescent ATN & TCL said:


> radsboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a couple of different trips, separated by a few years, a number of train attendants I spoke with told me that they had gotten their job through family connections - an uncle, or parent - who already was employed by Amtrak. On my last trip (LSL/CZ BOS-EMY roundtrip in Nov 08) a nice young woman who had been working for 6 months told me that her understanding was, anyone could apply but that the large majority of successful applicants already had a family member working for Amtrak.
> Does anyone else have similar stories?
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> There is a father and daughter that work together on the Crescent, she's the conductor and he's the engineer.They always work together and usually work MEI-ATL, but I have seen them NOL-MEI, I think they are based in MEI.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

i was called by amtrak to go to orientation tomorrow and i have no idea what to expect! i applied back in august for a ticketing and boarding agent for the milwaukee location....any heads up as to what i should expect???????????????? thanks


----------



## Guest

super engineer said:


> That's crazy because a company should want to hire someone with experience instead of hiring someone with no experience at all. If that's the case, then they have a poor hiring process and needs to be changed.


Actually Most Rail Roads Prefer people with No experience this way they can train you the way they want and you don't have any bad habits.

As far as the Gentlemen with some experience where are you applying Location has a major impact on if they need crews or not also hows your certificate or your job relation with your past place they WILL check into it. (Knowing someone always helps to)

I know when I got Hired as an Engineer they checked me out very well, background screening is pretty tight. They Fingerprint you, Do a National driving record search which takes some time to come back, they do a physical on you, and Obviously a Drug and alcohol test.

I would also like to say if you like trains doesn't mean you will make a good crew member , some rail fans that work on the rail road have a hard time separating "Hobby" from "Job" and in allot of cases cause distraction for themselves when they are to busy looking at the details of the equipment rather than doing their job then someone either gets hurt or forgets a rule and bang NO JOBY anymore.


----------



## inspiration100

Thanks for sharing your story rrdude, I would give kudos on this forum if I could


----------



## Chris J.

I can see how a railfan might make either a very good Amtrak employee or a very bad one, but my main worry for a railfan working in the industry would be that it might put you off your hobby. Very few things are fun when you have to do them (rather than choosing to do them).

I used to program computers as a hobby; but now it's my job the last thing I want to do when I go home is look at a screen full of code; however it does mean that on the whole I mostly enjoy my time at work. I think if I was an engineer or OBS (not that I've really any interest in doing either job) the last thing I'd want to do outside of work would be anything to do with trains. This is a personal thing; and I know some rail employees do spend their weekends working on preserved lines; now that's dedication to rail 

I'd finally add that I think a railfan as an Amtrak employee needs to realise that they are there to do a job; not play with a 1:1 scale train set.


----------



## Corporate

There must be way more applicants than they need. I asked for a lateral transfer from the same job in a different federal agency that I had been doing successfully for 18 yers. Amtrk kept advertising the opening for over two years and never could fill it. Yet they never called me. Was the black ball out there because I always spoke highly of the company in my blog? Does 18 years of experience automatically make me too old?


----------



## jmbgeg

Anthony said:


> http://jobs.amtrak.com/


Interesting.


----------



## Guest_Tom_*

Could anyone tell me what age is considered to be over the limit for an engineer position? Tom


----------



## Danny

Windy City LSA said:


> I was a LSA for less than a year. It's more difficult than you can probably imagine. I don't mean to be negative or discouraging...just realistic. I was enamored with the thought of a job on a train. It wasn't so enjoyable. I welcome any job seekers with questions to message me privately. I don't want to bore the regulars with my old stories!
> As for getting the job, I believe I saw an ad at Monster.com or CareerBuilder.com. Can't remember which one. I had no connections to the railroad whatsoever. I followed whatever instructions were given. I believe I mailed in a cover letter and resume. I didn't hear anything for about 2 months or so. Then it was a lengthy process to be accepted for the 4 week classroom training...which you have to "pass" to get the job and move on to a few training trips. It also does help as others have said to live close to a crew base. There were employees who traveled long distances for the job. I trained with a guy who worked out of the Chicago crew base, but lived outside of Pittsburgh! There were plenty of others that did the same. Can't do that on the extra board I don't think...since you have to be available in 2 hours if called upon.


Thanks for your comment, what are the crew bases for on board service sleeping attendant? What happened to your LSA job? what was your experience like... i dont want to relocate from denver if its not a professional place to work.


----------



## Danny

Danny said:


> Windy City LSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a LSA for less than a year. It's more difficult than you can probably imagine. I don't mean to be negative or discouraging...just realistic. I was enamored with the thought of a job on a train. It wasn't so enjoyable. I welcome any job seekers with questions to message me privately. I don't want to bore the regulars with my old stories!
> As for getting the job, I believe I saw an ad at Monster.com or CareerBuilder.com. Can't remember which one. I had no connections to the railroad whatsoever. I followed whatever instructions were given. I believe I mailed in a cover letter and resume. I didn't hear anything for about 2 months or so. Then it was a lengthy process to be accepted for the 4 week classroom training...which you have to "pass" to get the job and move on to a few training trips. It also does help as others have said to live close to a crew base. There were employees who traveled long distances for the job. I trained with a guy who worked out of the Chicago crew base, but lived outside of Pittsburgh! There were plenty of others that did the same. Can't do that on the extra board I don't think...since you have to be available in 2 hours if called upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comment, what are the crew bases for on board service sleeping attendant? What happened to your LSA job? what was your experience like... i dont want to relocate from denver if its not a professional place to work.
Click to expand...

 email me at Dannysnumber at aol.com put LSA in subject line thanx


----------

